# Wow! It REALLY IS close to Christmas!



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, so I'm here at work minding my own business reading the Kindle Boards when on the radio comes....Bruce (The Boss) Springsteen wishing me a Merry Christmas Baby! 











It really drove home the point that it really is close to Christmas and I just hadn't thought about it in those terms- yet. Yikes! Gotta get my shopping done. Hey, just thinking aloud here, maybe I'll do a bit of shopping through the links to Amazon!!  

Sheryl


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

When I first see the holiday lights and Christmas displays, I just have to take a moment and say to myself "Wow, hard to believe it's October already!"

Make me the Holiday Czar and I'll decree that not one sprig of holly nor one red-nosed reindeer will manifest in the malls before Thanksgiving.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

How true!  Although my DH starts the Christmas music around September. I try to keep him down to just a few songs when I'm around. Good thing we don't take after the Griswold family or we would be decked out then too.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Teninx said:


> When I first see the holiday lights and Christmas displays, I just have to take a moment and say to myself "Wow, hard to believe it's October already!"
> 
> Make me the Holiday Czar and I'll decree that not one sprig of holly nor one red-nosed reindeer will manifest in the malls before Thanksgiving.


You can have the job, I saw my first Christmas display in September. I said "Wow, hard to believe it's going to be Halloween next month!" Please make them stop rushing the season......


----------



## Brian (Nov 13, 2008)

Even Santa Claus got into the action early. He showed up at the mall near our house a couple weeks BEFORE Thanksgiving. I've seen the decorations get earlier and earlier but Santa typically waits until after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

There's a reason I avoid stores.

So I did some click, click, click Christmas shopping this afternoon. I found a bunch of things on Amazon. Total price, $155. I had $181 in gift certificates. Free shopping, right? But then I realized that if I actually paid with my Amazon Visa, I'd get $3 in credit for every $1 spent. So I used my credit card and saved my GC balance for my Kindle.

I realize this is probably totally flawed economic thinking, but it seemed right at the time. And I am still happy with my decision.

L


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> There's a reason I avoid stores.
> 
> So I did some click, click, click Christmas shopping this afternoon. I found a bunch of things on Amazon. Total price, $155. I had $181 in gift certificates. Free shopping, right? But then I realized that if I actually paid with my Amazon Visa, I'd get $3 in credit for every $1 spent. So I used my credit card and saved my GC balance for my Kindle.
> 
> ...


It may be flawed, but I like the way you think. I've done most of my shopping online and at Amazon, they deliver and no crowded malls.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I got a better one. There's a tool set that Hubby wants. . .$299 at home depot. $399 at Amazon. I _so _want to get 3 for 1 on 400 (amazon points) instead of 1 for 1 on 300. . . .but I guess that's really not a smart thing. . . . .

Ann


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> There's a reason I avoid stores.
> 
> So I did some click, click, click Christmas shopping this afternoon. I found a bunch of things on Amazon. Total price, $155. I had $181 in gift certificates. Free shopping, right? But then I realized that if I actually paid with my Amazon Visa, I'd get $3 in credit for every $1 spent. So I used my credit card and saved my GC balance for my Kindle.
> 
> ...


I've been trying to figure this out, too. If I use my gift cards, no reward points. On the other hand, reward points mean gift cards. What to do.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I've been trying to figure this out, too. If I use my gift cards, no reward points. On the other hand, reward points mean gift cards. What to do.


Tough dilemma there, Gertie!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

Just three more weeks until TSO.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

On CNN ireports this morning there is a house in Pennsylvania with 210,000 Christmas lights that are synchronized to blink with music. That would drive me absolutely batty if I lived in the neighborhood! http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-157278

Errrr.....that house doesn't happen to belong to anyone here at kindleboards does it

What are the worst and/or the best holiday decorated homes that anyone has seen so far?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> On CNN ireports this morning there is a house in Pennsylvania with 210,000 Christmas lights that are synchronized to blink with music. That would drive me absolutely batty if I lived in the neighborhood! http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-157278
> 
> Errrr.....that house doesn't happen to belong to anyone here at kindleboards does it
> 
> What are the worst and/or the best holiday decorated homes that anyone has seen so far?


They've been making a big deal about this sort of thing for a few years now but it's not that hard to do. Most towns probably have at least one, it's just a question of who gets the press. The music doesn't play out loud in the neighborhood; it's broadcast to an FM frequency that you can pick up on your car radio as you drive by. The difficulty is, when there IS press, it's murder on the neighborhood because of all the extra cars driving past at 5 mph. There's a house across the street from friends of ours in Springfield that did one for Halloween. Haven't been down lately to see if they've got Christmas going yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There's a house near us in Alexandria that is great at Christmas, and they do the FM broadcast thing to, which is only good for a blocks or two, BTW.  I have a picture somewhere that I took a couple of years ago.  If I can find it, I'll post it.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

One of the decorated houses in our area was featured on HGTV two years ago.  I found a street last year where the neighbors must try to outdo each other.  

I'm taking the grandkids to the park Saturday night.  Light show, Santa, entertainment, food.  My grandson's class will be singing there the following Saturday, so we'll go again.  They'll also be singing on the local radio station.  And, of course, there's the obligatory Christmas concert at school.  I've heard the band and the chorus, and for a first year school, they are wonderful.  

Nearly finished with my shopping.  One gift card and two items from Amazon and I think I'm done.  Now I just have to wait for my friendly UPS guy and wrap, wrap, wrap.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I knew it was Christmas when those awful Garmin commercials butchering Carol of the Bells started showing up. 

Luckily I got all my shopping done in the middle of November. I'm no fool.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> Luckily I got all my shopping done in the middle of November. I'm no fool.


Now that is just plain unnerving, Mikuto. I thought persons that organized were only urban legends.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Mind you I didn't get all of my crafting done. I'm scrambling around like crazy with that @[email protected]


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Now that is just plain unnerving, Mikuto. I thought persons that organized were only urban legends.


   in agreement, Wisteria!

Marci


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Well, here it is the first week of Dec. and I have no decorations up. We are keeping things simple this year, my husband and I are buying a flat screen tv for our Christmas, so that means no running around like crazy. The other few gifts have been bought. The mall by us was almost deserted Black Friday, so we were able to get great deals without the crowds. But I have been so focused on end of semester work that I have been neglecting my house. I go to bed each night hoping when I get up the elves will have been here and done it all for me.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I have to drag the Christmas decorations out of the shed tomorrow. And we HAD to go to the local high school Christmas Crap I mean Craft Fair today and buy more popsicle stick Santas and styrofoam ball Snowmen to sit in the closet next to last year's popsicle stick Santas and styrofoam ball Snowmen.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Color yourself lucky. I found a cheap sale on garland. Actually I stole it.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I go away for Christmas every year, so I let someone else decorate.  I buy a poinsettia and call myself decorated.  It's good to live alone.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

That is what I usually do GG.  I haven't gotten my poinsettia yet though.  I did get out a few of my little things including tablecloth and centerpiece.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't decorate anymore, I just have lost any interest in it because it is an awful lot of work for something that I don't enjoy because I usually spend this season too depressed for words. I work with obsessive decorators - they change decorations every month or so to celebrate whatever they can find to celebrate. A couple of years ago, my supervisor came to me, everyone was complaining that I wasn't decorating. I gave in that year because I'd just gotten over a serious illness and hadn't the energy to fight. I left those Christmas decorations up until somebody took them down and boxed them up - it was about Valentine's I think. The next year, I threatened that if they made me decorate, I was calling my friend who owns a novelty company and they would get Santa Cthulu - went over the ladies heads but my supervisor got it. No more pressure.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

The folks in my subdivision go over the top in outdoor decorations.  They call me scrooge, but I put a simple winter wreath on the door and leave it until spring.  

I stick a few red berries in the floral arrangement in my foyer and Voila I am decorated.  LOL


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I figure for one it's too much trouble.  I have lots of stuff to decorate with, I just never seem to get the time before Christmas and then after it is too late.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

I have been a bit apathetic about decorating this year. Jim told be yesterday that tomorrow is the day to get our tree, so I guess he is trying to kick me into gear.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

As unaffected as I generally am by the pagentry of Christmas, there's one sight that never fails to stir my grinchy soul into the spirit of Joyeux Noel. Standing in Rockefeller Center and gazing at the huge tree above Prometheus; watching the skaters glide along to the sound of carols...a bag of roasted chestnuts, still hot from the vendor's cart, in my overcoat pocket... Although I haven't been able to experiance that stirring moment for the past several years, the many times before are resplendent in my memory and always remind me that there is love and light in this cherished season.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Dori said:


> The folks in my subdivision go over the top in outdoor decorations. They call me scrooge, but I put a simple winter wreath on the door and leave it until spring.


Have you read Skipping Christmas







? I think you would really enjoy it. No Kindle version, sorry.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

It doesn't feel like christmas to me. dad's deployed still so my mom doesn't feel like decorating with me and my brother. Once my mom said she didn't feel like decorating my brother didn't want to bother. So we don't so much as a mini christmas tree downstairs.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I used to be a big Christmas decorator, inside and out and at work.  Seven trees (wall trees, table trees, big trees), all themed in some way.  Wreaths and garlands, of course.  When I had stairs, Garland, lights and bows all the way up the stairs and that's where I put my wall trees.  Christmas village, of course.  My manger is still my favorite.  It's three tiers with lots of sheep and goats and shepherds.  Caves and stables and waterfalls made from glitter.  

Now, I've cut way back, which breaks my heart.  Not enough room or time or energy anymore.  My outside is done with a full size manger and spiral tree and a wreath on the door.  Inside, I'll put up one tree (white, silver, crystal) which I've downsized, the village and manger.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I have the tree up, but no decorations on it yet. It is a fake one because of allergies and fiber optic so no lights to deal with. Still, I haven't gotten around to doing anything else with it. The lights we had for our house in Kingwood/Houston won't work on the new house in Longview, so there may not be any outside decorating this year and none of my inside stuff doesn't really work here either. I have all this garland that was used for the banister going up to the second floor and the balcony over looking the living room. I now am in a one story home and have no place to use this stuff! I did have my mantle custom built for my stocking holders and stockings... guess that will have to do!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Santa Cthulu? I waaant onnne!










Living alone(except for the cats and dogs) I never feel the need to decorate for any holiday. I like my holidays but I am too lazy to put in any effort to show it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I switched out my Christmas dishes yesterday. I have a complete set of Christmas dishes (10 place settings, plus serving pieces) which I have collected slowly over the years...mostly as gifts from a very good friend. When I was in Germany in September, I bought a runner and matching placemats, with a Christmassy candle holder, so I put that out, too. We'll put up a tree--probably in a week or so--and we have the candles (lights) in the windows. That's pretty much it for inside the house.

Outside, we have a "contorted pine" and my daughter had the idea to put some balls on it and call it "the Charlie Brown Christmas tree." It looks cute!

The HS band was selling wreaths yesterday, as a fundraiser, so I stopped to buy some and it turns out they were all pre-ordered! So now I don't now if I'll bother with wreaths. We buy our tree from the Rotary Club, also a fundraiser.

I have a tendency to get depressed around the holidays, so I work very hard at keeping it manageable and only do what I feel like doing. Some years I send cards but mostly I don't. This year I am not going to.

L


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Maybe we can help keep your spirits up Leslie.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Maybe we can help keep your spirits up Leslie.


I'm sure everyone will! That's why I like hanging out here so much.

L


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll send you a Christmas card, Leslie. It's OK if you don't send one back.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Teninx said:


> As unaffected as I generally am by the pagentry of Christmas, there's one sight that never fails to stir my grinchy soul into the spirit of Joyeux Noel. Standing in Rockefeller Center and gazing at the huge tree above Prometheus; watching the skaters glide along to the sound of carols...a bag of roasted chestnuts, still hot from the vendor's cart, in my overcoat pocket... Although I haven't been able to experiance that stirring moment for the past several years, the many times before are resplendent in my memory and always remind me that there is love and light in this cherished season.


That is truly the most amazing sight Teninx!!! I'll never forget the first time in NYC, at Christmas going to see _THE TREE_. After I got over the fear of getting mugged walking around in the dark in NYC with DH I was able to enjoy all the holiday spirit of the wonderful people in NYC. The second time we went to NYC for Christmas, we were with friends and had our tinsel tree shipped to our hotel so we could set it up in the room and decorated and everything. It was such a lot of fun! Of course it involved a little, no I can't lie, a LOT of drinking and a lot of great food too!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

sherylb said:


> That is truly the most amazing sight Teninx!!! I'll never forget the first time in NYC, at Christmas going to see _THE TREE_. After I got over the fear of getting mugged walking around in the dark in NYC with DH I was able to enjoy all the holiday spirit of the wonderful people in NYC. The second time we went to NYC for Christmas, we were with friends and had our tinsel tree shipped to our hotel so we could set it up in the room and decorated and everything. It was such a lot of fun! Of course it involved a little, no I can't lie, a LOT of drinking and a lot of great food too!


Spending Christmas in NYC is one of the things on my bucketlist. Maybe next year.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

sherylb said:


> That is truly the most amazing sight Teninx!!! I'll never forget the first time in NYC, at Christmas going to see _THE TREE_. After I got over the fear of getting mugged walking around in the dark in NYC with DH I was able to enjoy all the holiday spirit of the wonderful people in NYC. The second time we went to NYC for Christmas, we were with friends and had our tinsel tree shipped to our hotel so we could set it up in the room and decorated and everything. It was such a lot of fun! Of course it involved a little, no I can't lie, a LOT of drinking and a lot of great food too!


When doesn't a visit to NYC ever not involve a lot of drinking and great food.  The tree is spectacular and even with the reduced Rockettes shows they are still part of Christmas to me and a great way to get in the spirit. The one in Washington DC at the capitol is always good too, the one on the Oval is usually too over done for me. Since they started putting it in a snood and decorating with aluminum foil pie plates it just doesn't seem right.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

From the age of 2 to 6 I lived in Jackson Heights, NY and we went into the city for all sorts of Christmas events. I saw the Rockefeller tree lighting every year, looked at all the store displays on Fifth Avenue, saw all the Christmas trees at the Hallmark store (they had a zillion themed trees that they displayed), saw the Rockettes at Radio City Music Hall and the Christmas movie (my favorite was *Father Goose*). My most vivid memory was going to see *Peter Pan* (with Mary Martin). We were in the first row of the balcony and when Peter said "I need help!" (or something like that) I was up on the railing, ready to leap (I thought I could fly) screaming, "I'll help you Peter! I'll help you!" Fortunately, in those days, little girls got dressed up and my dress had a sash that tied in the back to my mother and my Aunt Fran had something secure to grab onto to drag me back into my seat. Yes, it took two of them.

Interestingly, though, I've never seen the Macy's Thanksgiving Parade in person.

L


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> From the age of 2 to 6 I lived in Jackson Heights, NY and we went into the city for all sorts of Christmas events. I saw the Rockefeller tree lighting every year, looked at all the store displays on Fifth Avenue, saw all the Christmas trees at the Hallmark store (they had a zillion themed trees that they displayed), saw the Rockettes at Radio City Music Hall and the Christmas movie (my favorite was *Father Goose*). My most vivid memory was going to see *Peter Pan* (with Mary Martin). We were in the first row of the balcony and when Peter said "I need help!" (or something like that) I was up on the railing, ready to leap (I thought I could fly) screaming, "I'll help you Peter! I'll help you!" Fortunately, in those days, little girls got dressed up and my dress had a sash that tied in the back to my mother and my Aunt Fran had something secure to grab onto to drag me back into my seat. Yes, it took two of them.
> 
> Interestingly, though, I've never seen the Macy's Thanksgiving Parade in person.
> 
> L


OMG I saw *Father Goose* there too! Small world.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

For some perverse reason, my parents would never go into the city for the Thanksgiving Parade but insisted on dragging me out to Philly to watch the Mummers strut in the New Year's Parade. They quit taking me when I started asking questions about those odd-looking ladies who marched (well, pranced) behind the last float.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I have a tendency to get depressed around the holidays, so I work very hard at keeping it manageable and only do what I feel like doing. Some years I send cards but mostly I don't. This year I am not going to.
> 
> L


The holidays always cheer me up. I'll be glad to loan you some of my good cheer if you need it.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Spending Christmas in NYC is one of the things on my bucketlist. Maybe next year.


It's not _quite_ the same since the days before Mayor Giuliani cleaned up Times Sq. and the blocks around 42nd St....but Linda, you would love it. I'm fortunate to have experianced Christmastime in both Old World and New World cities and New York is incomparable.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Leslie said:


> From the age of 2 to 6 I lived in Jackson Heights, NY and we went into the city for all sorts of Christmas events. I saw the Rockefeller tree lighting every year, looked at all the store displays on Fifth Avenue, saw all the Christmas trees at the Hallmark store (they had a zillion themed trees that they displayed), saw the Rockettes at Radio City Music Hall and the Christmas movie (my favorite was *Father Goose*). My most vivid memory was going to see *Peter Pan* (with Mary Martin). We were in the first row of the balcony and when Peter said "I need help!" (or something like that) I was up on the railing, ready to leap (I thought I could fly) screaming, "I'll help you Peter! I'll help you!" Fortunately, in those days, little girls got dressed up and my dress had a sash that tied in the back to my mother and my Aunt Fran had something secure to grab onto to drag me back into my seat. Yes, it took two of them.
> 
> Interestingly, though, I've never seen the Macy's Thanksgiving Parade in person.
> 
> L


Hi, Leslie -

I enjoyed your memories of NYC! Your desire to help Peter Pan reminded me of my enthusiasm to help Luke fly his plane "solo" at the end of "Star Wars". Granted, I was older than 6 when I saw that movie  I've got such great memories of that movie. It was really one of the first movies I'd seen really drew me into the story.

If I ever get a chance to visit NYC, besides the 9/11 memorial site, that is what I want to see - the Rockefeller Christmas Tree, the ice rink, browsing Fifth Avenue, maybe catching a Rockettes show....

Marci


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My daughter and I were out yesterday for the entire afternoon. When I got home, my husband had this funny look on his face and he said, "I did something today I've never done in 28 years of being married." I pointed out to him that we've been married 30 years and he looked stunned. Anyway, when I asked what he had done, he said he had gone and bought a Christmas tree without the rest of us (this is usually a family event). He was afraid I'd be annoyed but instead, I said that I had noticed, as I was driving home, that the trees seemed to be going fast at the Rotary tree sales booth. Since I had already struck out on the wreaths as fund raiser for the band (see earlier post) I didn't want to miss out on our annual $30 donation to the Rotary. So I was glad he had bought a tree, not annoyed at all.

It is out in the garage, waiting for the branches to "come down." Does anyone else wait for the branches to come down before they put it in the house? My husband thought I was nuts the first few years we were married, but now he has learned to accept this little quirk of mine.

L


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Leslie said:


> My daughter and I were out yesterday for the entire afternoon. When I got home, my husband had this funny look on his face and he said, "I did something today I've never done in 28 years of being married." I pointed out to him that we've been married 30 years and he looked stunned. Anyway, when I asked what he had done, he said he had gone and bought a Christmas tree without the rest of us (this is usually a family event). He was afraid I'd be annoyed but instead, I said that I had noticed, as I was driving home, that the trees seemed to be going fast at the Rotary tree sales booth. Since I had already struck out on the wreaths as fund raiser for the band (see earlier post) I didn't want to miss out on our annual $30 donation to the Rotary. So I was glad he had bought a tree, not annoyed at all.
> 
> It is out in the garage, waiting for the branches to "come down." Does anyone else wait for the branches to come down before they put it in the house? My husband thought I was nuts the first few years we were married, but now he has learned to accept this little quirk of mine.
> 
> L


We go to a tree farm and saw down our own tree every year, so the branches are already "down."


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Teninx said:


> It's not _quite_ the same since the days before Mayor Giuliani cleaned up Times Sq. and the blocks around 42nd St....but Linda, you would love it. I'm fortunate to have experienced Christmastime in both Old World and New World cities and New York is incomparable.


*I have to agree. While I feel safer in the area today, there was something about experiencing the Christmas wonder when I was younger. Maybe it has to do with seeing it all through the eyes of a child or it's gotten too commercialized.

I remember my mom taking the two of us to see all the Christmas windows, the big snowflake, skating at Rockefeller Center or at Wollman's rink, having a nice hot pretzel or roasted chestnuts and the crisp, cold air that was so refreshing and yet made my hair full of static....good times.*


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I pointed out to him that we've been married 30 years and he looked stunned.


*LMAO.*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> We go to a tree farm and saw down our own tree every year, so the branches are already "down."


In Maine, only people from away go and cut down trees at the tree farm. The rest of us buy trees from the Rotary.

I don't mean this is in a dissing way, BJ, it's actually true. The whole "cut down your own tree" thing exists for flatlanders (people from away).

Maine is a very insular state. I've lived here for 28 years and I still get asked, on a regular basis, where I am from. Traditions die hard here.

L


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Leslie,

There is an added consideration for us. We buy our tree from the "cut it yourself" farm to help support our local economy. The majority of the pre-cut trees sold around Little Rock come from somewhere in the Pacific Northwest. Also, they are generally not sold by any service organization. 

I also like the feel of getting to pick just the right tree. Debating the benefits of this one vs. that one. We usually try to go on a relatively cold day, so it makes it worth it to get the free hot chocolate or cider. Bit of a family tradition.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Leslie,
> 
> There is an added consideration for us. We buy our tree from the "cut it yourself" farm to help support our local economy. The majority of the pre-cut trees sold around Little Rock come from somewhere in the Pacific Northwest. Also, they are generally not sold by any service organization.
> 
> I also like the feel of getting to pick just the right tree. Debating the benefits of this one vs. that one. We usually try to go on a relatively cold day, so it makes it worth it to get the free hot chocolate or cider. Bit of a family tradition.


Good point. Being here in Maine, the trees come from Maine (although some come from Canada). And not every tree is sold by the Rotary...far from it! But we do try to do our little bit by buying Christmas things in a way that will support some sort of organization or cause.

L


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Here in Florida they all come from up north. The sad part they arrived the week before Thanksgiving and have been sitting on the tree lots cut with no water for weeks in 70 and 80 degree weather. The needles shed before you get them home. Why I use an artificial tree. I love the smell, but picking up needles until Easter is depressing.



Leslie said:


> It is out in the garage, waiting for the branches to "come down." Does anyone else wait for the branches to come down before they put it in the house? My husband thought I was nuts the first few years we were married, but now he has learned to accept this little quirk of mine.
> 
> L


We always did that when I lived up north. My Dad, the biology major said it was because they usually were frozen out side and needed to thaw out some before we brought them in. He said it kept them from being shocked and dropping their needles too fast. He may not have been right, but we never had much needle drop in the house. My train had its tracks under the tree so I would have noticed.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

My tree came from Target!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Here in Florida they all come from up north. The sad part they arrived the week before Thanksgiving and have been sitting on the tree lots cut with no water for weeks in 70 and 80 degree weather. The needles shed before you get them home. Why I use an artificial tree. I love the smell, but picking up needles until Easter is depressing.


We lived in Illinois for 2 years and I think all the trees were cut back in August or something. They were pretty pathetic looking. Plus, this was the first time I ever heard of anyone "painting" trees to make them look green again.

Maybe we just went to the wrong Christmas tree purveyors. But I was a poor graduate student and couldn't afford the high end trees!



> We always did that when I lived up north. My Dad, the biology major said it was because they usually were frozen out side and needed to thaw out some before we brought them in. He said it kept them from being shocked and dropping their needles too fast. He may not have been right, but we never had much needle drop in the house. My train had its tracks under the tree so I would have noticed.


I'm with your dad. Makes sense to me!

L


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Angela said:


> My tree came from Target!


Angela you are too funny I just spit coffee all over my keyboard

our tree came form Home depot and I have to pull the branches down manually.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Believe it or not, we are using the artificial tree that my parents bought when artificial trees were fairly new on the scene.  I know it is 40 years old at least.  It's well over six feet tall, has branches that are inserted into a center pole that comes apart into two pieces.  (Some assembly required, LOL!)  It became a family ritual to put it together and add my mother's seeming thousands of ornaments.  My husband and I bought a real tree until I inherited the artificial tree.  Haven't put it up yet, though.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Believe it or not, we are using the artificial tree that my parents bought when artificial trees were fairly new on the scene. I know it is 40 years old at least. It's well over six feet tall, has branches that are inserted into a center pole that comes apart into two pieces. (Some assembly required, LOL!) It became a family ritual to put it together and add my mother's seeming thousands of ornaments. My husband and I bought a real tree until I inherited the artificial tree. Haven't put it up yet, though.
> 
> Betsy


Is it silver? 40 years would be about the right time frame for a metallic tree.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Is it silver? 40 years would be about the right time frame for a metallic tree.
> 
> L


Nope, dark green. We had friends around the corner then with a metallic one, though.

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I guess I'm not the norm:  I've been done an wrapped (mostly) since before Halloween...Get a gift from me: you have to blow the dust off of it.  My problem is that I don't like the way people become during the season, pushy, grabby, argumentative, greedy, rude,...shall I go on?  Also, I'm not one for crowds...plus, I may be a teensy weensy ocd according to all the "doctors" in my family...Doctor brother, Doctor Sister, Doctor Mom, Doctor my Kids, Doctor my husband.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

It is snowing in Houston, TX! This is in my daughter's front yard. This is the first time the grandkids have every seen snow! It will all be gone tomorrow, but tonight they are calling this their White Christmas!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

Yea, for the kidlets. SNOW DAY. No school tomorrow.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The first time they've ever seen snow! Wow, what a treat!

Meanwhile, we are dealing with more rain and predictions for an ice storm tonight. Yikes!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> It is snowing in Houston, TX! This is in my daughter's front yard. This is the first time the grandkids have every seen snow! It will all be gone tomorrow, but tonight they are calling this their White Christmas!


How exciting for the kids Angela!  We are under a winter weather watch here in Alabama, they a a tendency to over predict here so I'll believe it when I see it.
Linda


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I've been informed that we'll be buying a tree tomorrow. We get ours from the local firehouse; helps pay for new equipment. 

Is there a Christmas Tree Picture thread yet?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Angela said:


> It is snowing in Houston, TX! This is in my daughter's front yard. This is the first time the grandkids have every seen snow! It will all be gone tomorrow, but tonight they are calling this their White Christmas!


How beautiful. Are those Christmas lights on the hedges? I love seeing _pictures _of snow.

Both my daughters were born in Miami and the only snow they saw was in 1977; a few flurries, but lots of ice and icicles. My oldest has never seen any other snow. My youngest went to Park City to ski when she was about 18. She called and said, Mom, did you know snowflakes look like snowflakes? Things that you never think to tell your children.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> I've been informed that we'll be buying a tree tomorrow. We get ours from the local firehouse; helps pay for new equipment.
> 
> Is there a Christmas Tree Picture thread yet?


No, but that's a good idea. We don't have ours up yet, it is still in the garage.

L


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> How beautiful. Are those Christmas lights on the hedges? I love seeing _pictures _of snow.


Yes, those are lights in the hedges. You can't see the ones that line the sidewalk though.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Angela,

That's a wonderful picture - thanks for sharing it!



> Is there a Christmas Tree Picture thread yet?


Yea, this would be very cool 

Marci


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Both my daughters were born in Miami and the only snow they saw was in 1977; a few flurries, but lots of ice and icicles. My oldest has never seen any other snow. My youngest went to Park City to ski when she was about 18. She called and said, Mom, did you know snowflakes look like snowflakes? Things that you never think to tell your children.


*Aw, how cute is that

Great picture Angela! We had our first bit of snow last week. DD woke up and said, "It snowed!" She was all set to go out and build a snowman but I had to burst her bubble and told her that it would melt shortly *


----------

